# Metalocalypse Season 3



## sami (Nov 8, 2009)

premiers in 45 mins


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2009)

sami said:


> premiers in 45 mins





THANK YOU


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 9, 2009)

It was awesome, as expected!


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2009)

I enjoyed it, looking forward to the rest of the season; hopefully it's better than last season.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 9, 2009)

I missed?! Fuck!!


----------



## pink freud (Nov 9, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> I missed?! Fuck!!



Hulu?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 9, 2009)

That's odd, I'm sure BT vision has the first 7 episodes on.....*goes to check*......


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't been watching Metalocalypse for some time now, but I tuned in last night. It was all right, I guess, but it didn't really get much of a rise out of me like the show used to.


----------



## sami (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, I like the first season the most so far. Can't really say about the third season since only one ep is out. It's cool that they're not 11 minutes anymore, though!


----------



## MFB (Nov 10, 2009)

sami said:


> Yeah, I like the first season the most so far. Can't really say about the third season since only one ep is out. It's cool that they're not 11 minutes anymore, though!



This. 

Although, the 11/15 minute ones were the first few - and possibly the most - hilarious ones that were very tongue in cheek/poke in the face of metal. I mean whats more satirical than the most death metal band doing a coffee jingle? Etc...


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 10, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Hulu?



You genius!


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 11, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> You genius!



I doubt its on Hulu, but you can always watch the week's episodes on [adult swim]


----------



## synrgy (Nov 11, 2009)

did anyone else catch the brief (but brilliant) reference to 'Dimmu Burger'? 

Not to mention, Scott Ian, Joe Satriani and Steve Vai all listed under the voices section of the credits! 

I love this show. Best animated show ever.


----------



## MFB (Nov 11, 2009)

Was Dimmu Burger referenced in this one? The only one I really caught was Crystal Mountain records (go Death!) and like you said, the Vai/Scott/Satriani credits


----------



## synrgy (Nov 11, 2009)

MFB said:


> Was Dimmu Burger referenced in this one? The only one I really caught was Crystal Mountain records (go Death!) and like you said, the Vai/Scott/Satriani credits



It was very brief, but yeah -- it's in there. 

I hadn't noticed the reference in earlier episodes. It was probably there, but I suppose I wasn't enough 'in the know' at the time to get the reference. When I saw it today I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 11, 2009)

this episode had:

DIMMU BURGER in the newspaper scene

Carcass Hardware Store

Crystal Mountain Records

Immortal Record Store


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

synrgy said:


> did anyone else catch the brief (but brilliant) reference to 'Dimmu Burger'?
> 
> Not to mention, Scott Ian, Joe Satriani and Steve Vai all listed under the voices section of the credits!
> 
> I love this show. Best animated show ever.



I'm trying to figure out who Satch and Scott Ian played. It's plaguing me.


----------



## sami (Nov 12, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> Carcass Hardware Store



Ahahahah!! That made me LOL when I saw it!


----------



## sami (Nov 23, 2009)

St Necrophagist Hospital.

Tokicat LMFAO


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 23, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> this episode had:
> 
> DIMMU BURGER in the newspaper scene
> 
> ...



Finntroll Market too.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 23, 2009)

sami said:


> St Necrophagist Hospital.
> 
> Tokicat LMFAO



That whole Tokicat trip was super fucked up, but awesome.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 24, 2009)

I really need to watch TV more often, I've missed how many episodes since the season premiere?


----------



## sami (Nov 24, 2009)

3 so far. For the people in the US, adultswim's website has full eps up for a short time.


----------



## MFB (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup, that's how I managed to watch Episode 2 of it since I missed it when it first came on

Both St Necrophagist Hospital and Tokicat ruled. Although the Skating Rink scene was pretty hilarious too.


----------



## sami (Nov 30, 2009)

It was a rerun of Ep1 last night...

Dec 6th: Christmas special


----------

